# Live From the Turkey Woods-Day 2



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats to all the successful turkey hunters yesterday! Let's keep it going today for all us less fortunate ones that are watching from the sidelines. Good luck out there, I already know of a couple birds killed this morning.


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

good luck be safe, my buddys wife got hers yesterday


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

I'm on the sidelines today as well, but heard them Gobbling in the distance this morning while I was getting into my car to head to work. Now I can't focus and all I an think of is getting out there... not that its any different than usual. :lol:

Good luck.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Just took this photo from the window of our cabin. There are at least 8 nice gobblers out there just gobbling away. Wanted to get a portable blind out so we could bow hunt them this year but never quite got around to it. I was out yesterday frost-seeding clover in my food plots and kept kicking turkeys around. Have to finish pruning my apple trees today and I have to go out of town tomorrow. Hopefully they will still be around when I get home again.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Punched my tag this morning at 7:05. Couldn't hunt the opener because I was walleye fishing the Detroit river the past 4 days. Bird gobbled about 50 times on the roost. Had 2 hens with him and called one over to me and he followed. 25 yard shot with regular shotgun loads since I couldn't find my turkey loads late last night when I got home.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck out there!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Good size bird. Probably a 2 year old.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

fish RN said:


> Good size bird. Probably a 2 year old.


Might be a 3 yr old those spurs look over and inch and sharp from what I can see


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Congrats nice bird


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

fish RN said:


> Good size bird. Probably a 2 year old.


Nice rope! Congrats


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

My bird ended up having a 9 1/2 " beard and 7/8" Spurs. Weighed a little over 21 1/2#'s.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks & let's be careful. Safety & ethics go hand-in-hand., Best of luck to all! I'm waiting for May!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> Congrats to all the successful turkey hunters yesterday! Let's keep it going today for all us less fortunate ones that are watching from the sidelines. Good luck out there, I already know of a couple birds killed this morning.


Shhhh


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

My father in law popped this beautiful St. Clair County bird just a mile from my house early this afternoon. 

23lbs, 10” beard, 7/8” spurs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

d_rek said:


> My father in law popped this beautiful St. Clair County bird just a mile from my house early this afternoon.
> 
> 23lbs, 10” beard, 7/8” spurs
> 
> ...


& With the poly-choke! Nice bird, Congrats to him


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Namrock said:


> & With the poly-choke! Nice bird, Congrats to him


That gun has a lot of history! The story is my father in law bought it for his dad decades ago, who used it religiously for upland bird hunting, and when his dad passed away last year it went back to him. That gun has kills in the hundreds! Anyway the stock and receiver are well worn but the action is solid and it works flawlessly. The receiver is stamped Sears and Roebuck! The only knock against it is it’s only chambered for 2 3/4”. He shot his turkey using #4 shot the same gun and load he used to shoot his jake last year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

My buddy and I punched our tags at 0700 this morning. Two came in, two went down. Shortly after that 6 more toms came in as we were taking it all in. Let the two we shot fight with the brand new decoy, which now has spur marks all over it. Light calling and one hit with the gobbler call got them b-lining for the decoy. 

Bigger one went 10.5’’ beard with 1.25’’ spurs, and sharp! Smaller bird was 9.5” beard with 1” spurs.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

BassFisher91 said:


> View attachment 309327
> My buddy and I punched our tags at 0700 this morning. Two came in, two went down. Shortly after that 6 more toms came in as we were taking it all in. Let the two we shot fight with the brand new decoy, which now has spur marks all over it. Light calling and one hit with the gobbler call got them b-lining for the decoy.
> 
> Bigger one went 10.5’’ beard with 1.25’’ spurs, and sharp! Smaller bird was 9.5” beard with 1” spurs.


Congrats to both of you. Great pic.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

d_rek said:


> My father in law popped this beautiful St. Clair County bird just a mile from my house early this afternoon.
> 
> 23lbs, 10” beard, 7/8” spurs
> 
> ...


Congrats to the gentleman! Nice bird


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

BassFisher91 said:


> View attachment 309327
> My buddy and I punched our tags at 0700 this morning. Two came in, two went down. Shortly after that 6 more toms came in as we were taking it all in. Let the two we shot fight with the brand new decoy, which now has spur marks all over it. Light calling and one hit with the gobbler call got them b-lining for the decoy.
> 
> Bigger one went 10.5’’ beard with 1.25’’ spurs, and sharp! Smaller bird was 9.5” beard with 1” spurs.


Hanging & Banging! Big congrats fellers!


----------

